# Happy Gurpurab-guru Nanak Dev Ji,s Birthday



## kds1980 (Nov 14, 2005)

A Very Happy Gurpurab To All .gurpurab Di Lakh Lakh Vadhai Hove


----------



## Humble_Gursevak (Nov 15, 2005)

Dear Friends and Family,
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa 
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
Lakh Lakh Wadhayian on Guru Nanak Dev Ji de Parkash Purab Diyan.
May the wisdom of Guru’s Bani guide you in all that you do. 
May the name of Waheguru be enshrined in your heart. 
May you find success in all that you do.
May all your prayers be heard by Waheguru.
May you always find Waheguru by your side. 
May you be guided by our beloved Guru today and always.
May Blessings of Waheguru are always with you.
May Waheguru bless you peace and goodwill in your Life.


----------

